# RivaTuner 2.08 - Deutsche Sprachdateien zum Download



## jetztaber (10. März 2008)

*29.04.2008
Achtung Download für die Version 2.09 von RivaTuner hier:*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...2-09-deutsche-sprachdateien-zum-download.html

Hier bekommt ihr die deutsche Lokalisation für den RivaTuner 2.08

Wer RivaTuner 2.08 bereits installiert hat, kann sich mit GermanLocalization.zip die erforderliche deutsche Sprachdatei runterladen, in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpacken und mit einem Doppelklick die Installation starten. Die Dateien werden danach automatisch in die richtigen Verzeichnisse entpackt. RivaTuner muss neu gestartet werden, anschließend kann die deutsche Sprache ausgewählt werden.

RivaTuner208.zip enthält die komplette Rivatuner-Installation und die deutsche Lokalisation. Die Datei wird in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpackt und anschließend das Setup gestartet. Hierbei kann gleichzeitig die deutsche Lokalisation mit installiert werden.

*EDIT*
Besitzer eines Core2 Prozessors können sich bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich noch das Temperatur-Plugin C2DTemp2.zip für RivaTuner downloaden. In ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpacken und mit Doppelklick installieren. 
Aktiviert wird es dann über das Setup der Hardwareüberwachung. Im erscheinenden Fenster 'Plugins' anklicken und ein Häkchen vor C2DTemp.dll setzen. Mit OK bestätigen und dann noch die Häkchen im bereits offenen Fenster der Hardwareüberwachungseinstellungen vor die gewünschten Feinheiten machen.
Anschließend werden die Daten laufend in der Hardwareüberwachung ausgegeben und können auch in  Profilen zur Auslösung von Aktionen verwendet werden.

Und weil wir gerade so schön dabei sind:
Das gleiche für den K8: CpuCoreDiode.zip

Und noch einige Plugins für:
SpeedFan: SpeedFan.zip, Sf2Rt.zip, SFSharedMem.zip
G92 Temperaturüberwachung: G92.zip

Installation kann von Fall zu Fall anders sein und ein kleines Feedback zu den Plugins wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (11. März 2008)

Ok danke ist nicht für 64Bit die 2.08, nicht das jemand anderes jetzt diese noch Versucht. (Bin mal am Googlen.)

Hm also 2.06 hat alles funktioniert habe gerade von wo anders runtergeladen, wo es mit angegeben war das 64Bit unterstützt wird. Jop es funktioniert gleich auf Anhieb. http://downloads.guru3d.com/downloadget.php?id=163&file=4&evp=d1a3208b1df63c74bcfb056f699334a0

Ja auch die Landessprache von Deutschland was ja eigentlich Deutsch ist Funktioniert auch. Bin jeden Tag nach Berlin unterwegs, da ist es manchmal schwer zu sagen was die Sprache ist .

mfg

Tom


----------



## jetztaber (11. März 2008)

Der Treiber für die 64-Bit Vista Funktionen ist Bestandteil im Download von RivaTuner208.zip oben und nennt sich RivaTuner208Drv.rtu. Diese Datei enthält den notwendigen signierten 64-Bit Treiber für Vista.

Wie es sich allerdings unter XP 64 verhält, kann ich mangels Gelegenheit nicht sagen. Parallel zu Vista 64 benutze ich noch XP 32 (um es mal so auszudrücken).

Wer also das obige Paket *komplett* in ein Verzeichnis entpackt und von dort das Setup startet, erhält auch unter Vista 64 eine sofort funktionsfähige Installation des Programms.


----------



## exa (13. März 2008)

sagt mal isses etwa nich möglich sich beim rivatuner die temps der graka anzeigen zu lassen??? ich finds grad nich...


----------



## jetztaber (13. März 2008)

Doch, schon. Wie auf dem Bild unten unter Kerntemperatur: ca 44°C bei mir.


----------



## |L1n3 (13. März 2008)

funzt prima mit XP x64 !


----------



## exa (13. März 2008)

ja aber wo is das denn, ich glaub ich bin blind...


----------



## jetztaber (14. März 2008)

Steckt im Unterverzeichnis \Tools\RivaTunerStatisticsServer.

Wird hauptsächlich zur Automatisierung von Einstellungen (Profilen) verwendet und muss dann im Hintergrund mitlaufen.

Nach dem Start ein Rechtsklick auf das RT-Symbol mit dem grünen Pfeil im Tray und dann Setup anklicken. Dann kann man einstellen, dass es z.B. automatisch mit Windows gestartet wird. Wenn Deine Temperatur nicht automatisch erscheint, schreibs hier rein und mit dazu, welche Graka Du hast.

*EDIT*
Sorry, merke gerade, dass ich das eigentliche Thema besser ansprechen muss:

Der Screenshot oben stammt natürlich von dem Hardwareüberwachungsmodul, das wie folgt gestartet wird:

Nach dem Start von RivaTuner findet man unter dem Tab Allgemein die Geräteauswahl. Dort findet man unten rechts im Eck 'Anpassen...' und ein kleines Dreieck. Bitte auf das Dreieck klicken und dann geht eine Icon-Leiste auf. Mit Klick auf das ganz rechte Symbol (Speicherbaustein mit Lupe) wird das Modul gestartet. Damit laufend Daten erfasst werden (und dargestellt werden), auch wenn das Modul nicht gestartet wird, muss der Statistikserver im Hintergrund laufen. Das Modul stellt lediglich die Daten dar. Natürlich wird der Statistikserver auch aus vorher genanntem Grund benötigt (bestimmte Profile automatisch, d.h. lastabhängig starten usw.).


----------



## Boardi05 (14. März 2008)

Geil! THX


----------



## exa (14. März 2008)

ahhhh *lichtaufgeh* danke schön^^


----------



## jetztaber (14. März 2008)

@exa

Prima, bitte sehr.

Zu dem von Dir weiter oben angeführten Treiber-Problem: Unwinder hat heute (oder gestern?) dazu geschrieben, dass mit v2.08 unbedingt der beiliegende 64-Bit Treiber zu verwenden ist.

Also für alle: Bitte den aktuellsten (normalerweise im Archiv enthaltenen) 64-Bit Treiber für Vista 64 verwenden, sonst gibts Probleme. Das ist speziell bei einem Versions-Update beachten.


----------

